# Attendez-moi sous l'orme !



## Gemmenita

Bonjour à tous, 

Est-ce que 'Attendez-moi sous l'orme' est une expression figée ou bien le verbe 'attendre' peut se conjuguer?

À titre d'exemple, laquelle des phrases ci-dessous serait-elle correcte ?

- Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Attendez-moi sous l'orme!

- Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Il va m'attendre sous l'orme!

- Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion, attends-moi sous l'orme !

- Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion, attendez-moi sous l'orme !

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Gemmenita,

Je ne la connaissais pas, mais c'est apparemment bien une expression idiomatique. Elle n'est toutefois pas figée dans le sens que le verbe n'est pas nécessairement un impératif à la deuxième personne du singulier. Il faut donc dire :

_Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Il va m'attendre sous l'orme !_ ou encore, selon le contexte : _Qu'il m'attende sous l'orme !
Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion. Attends-moi sous l'orme !_

Voir par exemple cette explication :


> *C’est donner un rendez-vous à quelqu’un avec l’intention de ne pas s’y trouver*
> […]
> La mauvaise volonté qui motivait ces absences a donné lieu à l’expression employée par les gens qui n’acceptaient pas un rendez-vous et qui répondaient à une invitation :  _Attendez-moi sous l’orme_  cette petite phrase, devenue proverbe, a suggéré l’idée au poète Regnard, de composer une comédie avec ce titre Voici les deux vers que l’on y trouve :
> 
> _Attendez-moi sous l’orme ;
> Vous m’attendrez longtemps._
> 
> On retrouve, du reste, cette phrase sous la plume de plusieurs écrivains ; ainsi, Madame de Sévigné (1626-1696), parlant des juges de l’inquisition, s’exprime (tome VIII) : « Le cardinal Pétrucci les _attend sous l’orme_ ; ils n’osent l’attaquer, parce qu’il a de l’esprit et du savoir joints à une grande dignité. »



Voir aussi sur expressio.fr :


> *Attendre très longtemps, en vain*
> […]
> Du coup, au XVIIe siècle, l'expression a été employée ironiquement pour proposer un rendez-vous auquel on n'avait aucune intention de se rendre.
> […]
> Exemple
> « - Vous n'avez, ajouta le fils de Lucinde, qu'à nous attendre sous ces saules ; nous ne tarderons pas a vous venir rejoindre.
> - Seigneur don Raphaël, m'écriai-je en riant, dites-nous plutôt de vous attendre sous l'orme. Si vous nous quittez, nous avons bien la mine de ne vous revoir de longtemps. »
> Alain-René Le Sage - _Histoire de Gil Blas de Santillane - 1838_


----------



## iuytr

Jamais entendu ni lu non plus. Je découvre et je n'aurais pas compris le sens.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour ou soir, 

Que l’expression soit prise au propre ou au figuré (je ne connaissais pas non plus le sens figuré), le verbe peut se conjuguer.



Gemmenita said:


> - Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Attendez-moi sous l'orme!


Ça dépend à qui réfère le _attendre sous l’orme_.
Si c’est au _il_ de _il pense_, alors il faut mettre l’expression à la troisième personne du singulier.
Si c’est au _il_ + à d’autres personnes qui vont participer à cette réunion et auxquelles s’adresse le locuteur, alors la deuxième personne du pluriel est possible.



Gemmenita said:


> - Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion, attendez-moi sous l'orme !


Même réponse que précédemment :
Si ça s’adresse uniquement au _tu_ alors deuxième personne du singulier (à l’impératif ou à un autre mode).
Si ça s’adresse au _tu_ + aux autres personnes qui participent à la réunion, la deuxième personne du pluriel est possible,


----------



## Bezoard

Je connais bien cette expression car je ne manque pas de la _rappeler_ chaque fois que je fais visiter à des amis l'église Saint-Gervais-Saint-Protais à Paris, avec le fameux orme qui orne son parvis.
https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orme_Saint-GervaisEh bien, c'est un flop à chaque fois, je n'ai jamais rencontré quelqu'un qui la comprenne ! Je déconseille vivement de l'employer si l'on veut être compris. Et je déconseille encore plus de l'employer à des temps compliqués car, en fait, le peu de vieillards qui la comprennent encore, ne l'emploient quasiment que sous la forme _"Attendez-moi sous l'orme"_.
Du reste, madame de Sévigné a été citée mal à propos plus haut ;  quand elle écrit : "Le cardinal Pétrucci les attend sous l'orme", elle n'utilise pas notre expression dans l'acception qui nous intéresse mais dans l'acception "Attendre sous l'orme, être confiant en sa cause (sens aujourd'hui inusité, et qui dérive directement de l'ancienne habitude de plaider sous l'orme). "​https://www.littre.org/definition/orme​​


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> ne l'emploient quasiment que sous la forme _"Attendez-moi sous l'orme"_.


Parce que ces vénérables vieillards ne s’adressent qu’à des _vous_, ou bien parce qu’ils laissent le verbe à ce mode et à cette personne, quelle que soit la / les personnes à qui s’adressent ce _attendre sous l'orme_ ?
(J'ai bien noté le _quasiment_)


----------



## Bezoard

Deuxième hypothèse ! La phrase est utilisée comme un cliché, juste pour montrer qu'on n'est pas dupe.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment  à tous.  C'est très bien que je viens d'apprendre que cette expression - qui existait peut-être avant - n'est plus usitée !!! ... et que là, il faut être prudent !

Mais alors, quelle expression en usage et connue par les Français vous me conseillez à la place, s'il vous plaît ?
Merci.


----------



## Bezoard

Par exemple :​
_- Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Qu'il n'y compte pas !_​_
 ​__- Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion, n'y compte pas/n'y compte pas trop/ne compte pas là dessus._


ou par antiphrase :​
_- Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Il peut toujours compter là-dessus !_​_
 ​__- Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion, tu peux toujours compter là-dessus !_

​


----------



## Maître Capello

Tout dépend du contexte. Il faut notamment savoir si l'on s'adresse directement à la personne avec laquelle on a rendez-vous ou à une tierce personne…

_Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Il peut toujours courir !
Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Il peut toujours m'attendre !_

Sinon il y a aussi l'expression _poser un lapin_, mais je ne suis pas certain qu'elle convienne bien dans votre cas…


----------



## nicduf

"Poser un lapin", j'y avais également pensé mais il me semble en effet qu'ici, ça ne conviendrait pas. C'est plutôt celui qui a vainement attendu qui l'emploiera : " J_e l'ai attendu une heure ,mais maintenant je pense qu'il ne viendra pas, le salaud, il m'a posé un lapin !"_


----------



## SergueiL

A mon avis, les expressions de rechange sont légion.


Bezoard said:


> _- Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Il peut toujours compter là-dessus !
> - Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion, tu peux toujours compter là-dessus !_


La forme complète est : _compte dessus et bois de l'eau (fraîche)_. (dixit Le Dictionnaire des Expressions et Locutions) 
Comme l'expression qui fait l'objet de ce fil, je trouve que l'impératif lui va mieux :
_Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Compte dessus et bois de l'eau !_


----------



## Bezoard

Mais cette expression est simplement dérivée de "compter sur qqch.", d'où "comptez dessus" ou "comptez là-dessus" qui lui préexistait et qui continue de s'employer indépendamment.


> *b)* *Compter sur qqc.*S'attendre à, espérer. _Compter sur l'aide, l'appui, la reconnaissance de qqn._ _Il_ [_Riesener_] _remportait l'inquiétude d'avoir par trop compté sur ma bénignité_ (E. Delacroix, _Journal,_1854, p. 146):
> 21. − C'te ferme, vous n'voulez toujours point m'la vendre? − Pour ça, non. N'y *comptez* point. C'est dit, c'est dit, n'y r'venez pas. Maupassant, _Contes et nouvelles,_t. 1, Le Petit fût, 1884, p. 147.
> − _Par antiphrase, fam._ _Compte là-dessus et bois de l'eau fraîche! _:
> 22. Tu sais, il y en a qui disent aux pisseuses qu'ils veulent envoyer dinguer : je pars pour l'Algérie, bonsoir, mon andalouse, geins pas, je t'enverrai des dattes, − et intérieurement ils pensent : *compte* là-dessus, il pleut! Huysmans, _Les Sœurs Vatard,_1879, p. 125.


----------



## Gemmenita

Tout d'abord, merci beaucoup à tous pour les expressions intétessantes et utiles.

Ensuite, oh oui, je connais déjà 'poser un lapin à qqn = ne pas aller au rendez-vous et faire attendre qqn longtemps', mais,  comme _Maître Capello_ et _nicduf_ l'ont déjà confirmé,  ça ne conviendrait naturellement pas à ce contexte.
Je connais aussi 'faire le poireau = attendre qqn longtemps' qui n'est pas fait non plus pour mon contexte.

En outre, qu'est-ce que vous pensez de:
-Attendre la semaine des quatre jeudis.
-Attendre jusqu'à la saint glin-glin.*
↓↓↓
- Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion. Qu'il attende la semaine des quatre jeudis !
-Tu penses que j'irai à ta réunion. Attends jusqu'à la saint glin-glin !*

Est-ce que ça se dit par les Français ?

Merci. 

* Ce sont des phrases que j'ai trouvées sur Internet au bout d'une recherche à partir de l'équivalent anglais mais qui me semblent un peu étranges, car j'ai toujours vu 'la semaine des quatre jeudis' et ' à la saint glin-glin', utilisés seuls dans le sens de 'jamais' et en réponse à 'quand ?‘ et pas avec d'autres verbes comme 'attendre'.


----------



## Maître Capello

Bof… pas vraiment, non, en tout cas pas dans ce contexte.


----------



## Nanon

Parmi les formules qui s'utilisent toujours, on peut trouver :
Il pense que j'irai à sa réunion : _il peut (toujours) se brosser !_ se brosser

Et faute de parler des ormes, on peut garder l'idée d'un arbre en parlant des fruits avec des tournures qui expriment la négation : _Des prunes !_ des prunes ! ou, moins fréquemment, _des nèfles !_ des nèfles !


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Deuxième hypothèse !


Bon, pourtant a priori une locution donnée à l’infinitif - ce qui est le cas de celle-ci, qui est bien donnée à l’infinitif dans les dictionnaires, entre autres *par Wiktionnaire* (pour garder la même source que ci-dessous) - peut se conjuguer. Contrairement à par exemple :

_T’as qu’à croire !_
t’as qu’à croire — Wiktionnaire

_Cause toujours (tu m’intéresses)_
cause toujours — Wiktionnaire

_Parle à mon cul, ma tête est malade, etc._
parle à mon cul, ma tête est malade — Wiktionnaire

A contrario, et pour reprendre une des formules proposée dans les commentaires précédents, ce n’est pas _Cours toujours_ que l’on trouve en vedette, mais _*Toujours courir*_ (ou _Pouvoir toujours courir_).

D’ailleurs, on trouve autant d’occurrences de _attendez sous l’orme_ (qui s’adresse bien à des _vous_) que de _il attendra sous l’orme / ils attendront sous l’orme _(à d’autres temps qu’au futur mais moins). À l’infinitif présent et passé aussi (hors les définitions des dictionnaires), quelques rares à la première personne du singulier.


----------



## Bezoard

Les occurrences que vous comptabilisez sont-elles représentatives de l'usage actuel (et en voie d'extinction) qui est celui dont je parle ?


----------



## Gemmenita

Maître Capello said:


> Bof… pas vraiment, non, en tout cas pas dans ce contexte.


 Merci beaucoup, _Maître Capello_. Oui, moi aussi, je crois que ces phrases trouvées sur Internet qui se trouvent parmi les traductions de l'équivalent anglais de l'expression française dont je suis à la recherche,  sont des phrases simplement _inventées _(et _pas standard_), construites à partir des expressions 'la semaine des quatre jours' et 'à la saint glin-glin.

Merci énormément à tout le monde et aussi à _Nanon _et _k@t_ pour plus d'expressions données.


----------



## k@t

Bezoard said:


> Les occurrences que vous comptabilisez sont-elles représentatives de l'usage actuel (et en voie d'extinction) qui est celui dont je parle ?


Oui, j'ai même l'impression que seul le sens qui nous intéresse y est représenté.


----------



## Bezoard

Ma question était ambiguë et la réponse l'est nécessairement autant. Ce que je me demandais, c'était si vous aviez comptabilisé des occurrences modernes de ces expressions, qui puissent attester un usage encore actuel. En regardant sur Google Livres, je ne vois pratiquement aucun usage "vivant" et spontané de l'expression depuis moins de cent ans. Le petit nombre que je trouve ne représente le plus souvent que des reprises d'ouvrages anciens, ou des études de l'expression ancienne.


----------



## k@t

Ah OK, j’avais effectivement mal interprété votre question. 
Disons que ma remarque précédente ne portait que sur la conjugalité du verbe et non sur l’actualité de l’usage de cette expression. Pour ce qui est de ce dernier point, en effet, les occurrences qui sortent datent toutes du XIXe ou du début du XXe, mais cela quel que soit le temps/mode : donc aussi bien à l’impératif, qu’au futur, présent, etc.


----------

